# Neuer MTB Treffpunkt in Polch



## A.stromi (27. Oktober 2009)

Ab Samstag den 31. Oktober startet der VfB Polch Abtl. Radsport mit einem neuen MTB-Trainingstreff.
Treffpunkt ist immer Samstags um 13:30 Uhr und Sonntags um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Polcher Stadion.
*Mitfahren kann jeder ob Männlein oder Weiblein.* Also keine Angst.
Gefahren wird rund ums Maifeld und in die Eifel.
Die Touren dauern zwischen 2 und 4 Stunden, je nach Wetter und Trainingszustand.
Bei Bedarf Gruppeneinteilung, so dass jeder mitkommt.


----------



## Rockyalex! (1. November 2009)

Find ich ganz toll, hoffentlich fahren viele mit. Wir fahren normalerweise Dienstags um 19.00 Uhr ab Polch, falls mal einer von euch mit fahren will. 
Wenns zeitlich passt sind wir am Wochenende dabei.
Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.stromi (2. November 2009)

Hallo Alex

Wir freuen uns wenn ihr kommt. Samstag waren wir mit 9 Mann/Frau und sind locker 45 km gefahren. War eine schöne Tour.

Bis dann Arno


----------



## Rennradmaus (2. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

war eine schöne Tour am Samstag, hat mir gut gefallen.

Lg Rennradmaus


----------



## Cecil974 (3. November 2009)

Da bin ich dann bestimmt auch mal dabei  Werde mich mal melden

Viele Grüße - TINA


----------



## A.stromi (3. November 2009)

Hallo Tina

Bist natürlich willkommen. Mußt dann nur langsam machen das wir noch alle mitkommen.

 Grüße Arno


----------



## Rockyalex! (3. November 2009)

Hallo Arno,
9. 
Find ich super!

Bis dann


----------



## Cecil974 (3. November 2009)

A.stromi schrieb:


> Hallo Tina
> 
> Bist natürlich willkommen. Mußt dann nur langsam machen das wir noch alle mitkommen.
> 
> Grüße Arno





biste auch noch im Studio?


----------



## Bernd/W (3. November 2009)

Hallo,

bei der Tour war nicht nur das Wetter schön,die Strecke war super!!!
und erst die Flugeinlage ;-)))

Grüße Bernd


----------



## A.stromi (4. November 2009)

Hallo Tina

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. Ich will 3mal in der Woche draußen fahren und noch ein Ausgleichssport machen, Laufen oder Fußball. Mal sehen.

Bernd, hat aber gut ausgesehen, oder ???


----------



## A.stromi (16. November 2009)

Kleiner Dank an alle die gestern dabei waren.
War eine schöne 75km Tour, für jeden etwas dabei.
Bis zum nächsten Wochenende, ich freue mich.

Arno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennradmaus (13. Dezember 2009)

Ein großes Dankeschön an die Teamkollegen die heute sehr zahlreich am Training teilgenommen haben. Vielen Dank für die Rücksichtnahme.

Lg Rennradmaus


----------



## A.stromi (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Rennradmaus

Wir fahren zusammen weg und kommen zusammen an. Jeder kann einen schlechten Tag haben.
Aber ich denke nach den zwei Eierwein gings dann besser.

Fürs kommende Wochenende: es wird kalt, zieht die langen Unterhosen an!!
Für alle die mitfahren wollen, wenns so kalt wird wie gemeldet, werden die Touren max. 2h in Grundlagenbereich gehn.


----------



## A.stromi (29. Dezember 2009)

B]Schöne Jahresabschlußtour[/B]

Wir treffen uns am 31.12.09 um 11.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Polcher Stadion, fahren eine lockere Runde von ca. 2h und nehmen noch einen kleinen Trink zum Abschluß.

Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht 
der VFB Polch Abt. Radsport und Arno.


----------



## weinhex79 (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wird zur Zeit immer noch Sonntags morgens gefahren?!?
Ich komme aus Lehmen und würde mich gerne mal anchließen.
Bin Hauptsächlich im Koblenzer Stadtwald unterwegs und immer
froh, wenn ich mal ein anderes Terrain sehen kann.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## A.stromi (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Matthias

Der Termin ist immer noch aktuell. Wobei zur Zeit, bedingt durchs Wetter mehr auf der Straße gefahren wird. Wird es besser wird
 gehts wieder ins Gelände. Wir haben aber auch sehr schöne Straßenstrecken im Programm.

Also, wenn du willst komm am Sonntag nach Poch. Wir freuen uns.

Arno


----------



## weinhex79 (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Straße dann auch MTB oder muss ich dazu
mein Rennrad mitbringen?!?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.stromi (18. Januar 2010)

Ne, ne

Wir fahren mit dem MTB, gibt schön viel Kraft in die Beinchen. 
(Was bei dir, wie ich auf deinen Bilder gesehen hab nicht mehr nötig ist!!!)
Unsere Rennradsaison beginnt erst Anfang März nach dem Trainingslager auf Malle.

Arno


----------



## A.stromi (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle

Da wir am Freitag den 19.02.2010 nach Malle fliegen , findet an diesem und nächsten Wochenende *kein MTB-Training* statt.
Am Sonntag den 28.02.2010 werden wir uns wieder zur bekannten Zeit treffen.

Grüße Arno


----------



## weinhex79 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
jezt aber.
Wird immer noch gefahren, oder fällt das zugunsten
anderer Veranstaltungen aus.

Am Woende konnte ich nicts finden und würde Samstag oder
Sonntag mal was neues ausprobieren wollen.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## A.stromi (16. August 2010)

Hallo Mattias

Zur Zeit findet kein MTB-Trainig statt. Wir treffen uns Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr zum RR-Trainig.
Wietere Infos auf unserer Hompage www.vfb-polch-abt-radsport.de.
Am Wochenende stehen zwei Sternfahrten an. Du bist herzlich willkommen.

Arno


----------



## weinhex79 (16. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich kmme gerne auf das Angeot zurück,
da ich jedoch am Mittwoch zur 
24 STD MTB Wetmeisterschaft nach Nürnberg
und danach um MTB Marathon ins Kleinwalsertal fahre,
komme ich erst in drei Wochen wieder nach Hause.

Danach werde ich mich aber gene mal DI oder MI
bei euch sehen lassen und auf das Angebot der ein
oder anderen Sternfahrt zurückkommen.
Bis dahin, 
Gruß
Matthias



Radfahren ist eine Kettenreaktion.......


----------

